# حضارة الأنكا



## اني بل (9 مايو 2009)

حضارة الأنكا​
تعد حضارة الأنكا من الحضارات القديمة التي نشأت في امريكا الجنوبيه في البيرو وتحديداً في جبال الأنديز 
وهي تعتبر من الأمور التي الحضارات التي لازال يلفها الغموض ويظهر ذالك في المباني والكتابات التي اكتشفت حيث استطاع العلماء تفسير بعضها وبعضها لم يتمكنوا من تفسيره إلى الآن تنحدر الشعوب التي كانت تنتمي لهذه الحضارة من اصل اسيوي وكانوا يعبدون الحيوانات والنجوم والشمس والقمر من العادات الغريبه لدى هذه الشعوب أنه عندما يحس شخص الأنكا بدنو الأجل يجهز بصورة خاصة في عادات تسمى في مجملها «الشامان» يعرف الشخص على مكان دفنه والأغراض التي ستكون معه وكيفية تحنيطه مؤقتا وكيفية العودة للحياة بعد الموت وهم يؤمنون ضمن الخرافات السائدة عندهم أن للإنسان ثلاثة أيام فقط يقضيها ميتا ثم من بعدها يعود للحياة في صورة شخص آخر كان من اهم يميز هذه الحضارة هي الأهرانات المدرجة التي كانت تستخدم لتقدم القرابين البشرية لشمس التي كانت تمثل الألهة الأولى لديهم عموما هذه مجموعه من الصور ....






















من بناها ؟​
إمبراطورية قديمة بنتها شعوب هندية في منطقة جنوب غرب أمريكا, وهي ذات حضارة ضاربة في القدم وتشمل أرض الأنكا بوليفيا والبيرو والاكوادور وجزءاً من تشيلي والأرجنتين قاموا ببناء عاصمتهم كاسكو وهي مدينة مترفة ومليئة بالمعابد والقصور تقع على ارتفاع 11000 قدم فوق مستوى سطح البحر في جبال الانديز وقد أطلق عليها اسم مدينة الشمس المقدسة, تبلغ مساحتها 990000 كيلومتر مربع. بدايتها كانت على جبال الأنديز في حوالي سنة 1100 م، واستمرت حتى الغزو الأسباني عام 1532 م. بدت حضارة شعوب الأنكا للناظرين متخلفة في شكلها وطريقة معيشتها ولكنها تركت بصمة عجيبة ومحيرة تلفها الأساطير التي تقول أنهم أتوا من الفضاء الخارجي لروعة الإرث الذي تركوه. توصل شعب الأنكا إلى بناء دولة العدالة الاجتماعية فقد وضعت الحكومة يدها على الأرض لضمان قوت الشعب، والذهب والفضة ومعادن أخرى وقطعان الماشية وبخاصة حيوان اللاما الذي يقوم بدور المواصلات. وكانت العائلة المقياس الرئيسي في التقسيمات الحكومية، فلكل مجموعة من عشرة عائلات قائد مسؤول أمام الكابتن الذي يشرف على خمسين عائلة والذي يشارك في الحكم, ولكل عائلة مقدار معين من محصول الأرض، كما كانوا يحيكون ملابسهم ويصنعون أحذيتهم ويسبكون الذهب والفضة بأنفسهم, وكان العجزة والمرضى والفقراء يلقون رعاية كافية من المجتمع. كان لشعب الأنكا خبرة في الزراعة حيث كانوا ينتجون محاصيل ممتازة ويشقون السواقي ليجلبوا الماء من المناطق الجبلية لسقاية حقولهم وقد بنوا جسورا مصنوعة من أغصان الكرمة والصفصاف مجدولة بالحبال. أتقن الإنكيون نسج القطن الناعم بمهارة حتى أن الأسبان عندما غزوهم اعتقدوا بأن نسيجهم مصنوع من الحرير.‏ بعد قرون من الرخاء انقسمت إمبراطوريتهم إلى قسمين فقام الأسبان بغزوهم ودمروا الإمبراطورية.‏ تم الكشف عن بقايا إحدى مقابر الأنكا حيث عثر على حوالي 1200 رزمة في أحد الأماكن على مساحة 5 هكتارات تحتوي كل منها على جثة واحدة على الأقل، ويصل عدد الجثث الموجود في إحدى الرزم على سبع جثث ولا تزال الألوف منها مدفونة اسفل البلدة. حتى الآن تم الكشف عن 2200 رجل وامرأة وطفل من الأغنياء والفقراء إلى جانبهم بعض الطعام والملابس وأدوات منزلية ليستخدموها في حياة الآخرة. الأضحية البشرية استخدم كهنة الإنكا الأضحية البشرية على نطاق واسع. بولو الإنكا لعب رياضيو الإنكا نوعاً من رياضة البولو باستخدام رأس أسير أو لاعب مهزوم في مباراة سابقة. ​
منقول..


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كوك لمرورك الحلو ...وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song

موضوع  من المواضيع التى احبها

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## sara A (11 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*وأحنا درسنا عنها فى ثالثة ثانوى فى قصة The Mask*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا" .كثير كليمو لمرورك الحلو والمحبب وفرحت أنه من المواضيع المحببة ...ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2009)

ميرسي سارة ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا جورجينا 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كوكو لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود ​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي وليم على مرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع كتير حلو و معلومات مفيدة كمان

الحديث عن هيك مواضيع قمة في المتعة

يسلموا ايديك joyful


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..كثير ..وايت لمرورك وكلامك المشجع وربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (14 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا يا جو 
اخد معلومات عنها فى ثانوى
و هى جضارة فيها شوى من الحضارة المصرية القديمة خصوصا فى مواضيع الموت و البعث 
شكرا يا قمر ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..كثير ..ردك حلو ..شجعني .زكثير


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا"...جزيلا"


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع وبيستحق احلى تقييم *
*شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا"أخي العزيز على كلامك الرائع والمشجع وربنا يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا جوى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مايو 2009)

برافووووووو جورجينا كتير موضوع مهم زجديد
يستحق ان يفوز 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع
ومعلومات جميلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا جيجي

الرب يبارك حياتك اختي​*


----------



## نفرتاري (31 مايو 2009)

*موضوع حلو جدا 
وانا بحب الحضارات والاساطير
والحاجات المحيرة دى
بس بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا جو عالموضوع والمعلومات الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*

*بس استخدامهم لرؤوس الأسرى أو اللاعبين المهزومين للعب البولو والأضحية البشرية ده شي قاسي جدااا*

*يلا بس عشان محدش يزعل مني من أخواننا أحفاد الأنكا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع روعة بجد*
*ميرسي ليك*
*تستحق التقييم*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2009)

_اول مره بسمع بيها_
_بس توحى انها حضاره راقية ومنظمة _
_شكرا كتييير جورجينا لروعة موضوعك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارككم جميعا أحبتي


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا على الموضوع *_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع هايل عن جد ومتميز
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك قلبي
موضوع كتير متميز يستحق التقييييييييييييم .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتييييييير .*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا *
*ميرسي ليك*
* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر أختي الغالية على الموضوع الجميل
أنا بحب الحضارات القديمة وأسرارها
الرب يبارك فيكِ​


----------



## maria123 (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2009)

*الى بيعجبنى فيها انها كلها جبال ومع ذلك عارفين يقسموها ويبنوا مدرجات ويقيموا حضارة وطبيعى ارتفاعهم بيخليهم يعبدوا الشمس ويبنوا اهرامات لان هدف الاهرامات مثلا فى الفرعونى هو الوصول لاله الشمس يمكن يكون ده هدفهم هما كمان بجد عملوا حضارة عظيمة وفيها عجائب كتير قريت كمان قبل كدا ان حيوان اللاما كان مهم عندهم جدا يعنى الى يكتشف مقبرة ويكون فيها الحيوان ده تعرف انها لحد مهم فى الدولة 
وكانوا منظمين جدا والى ضحكنى لعبة البولو دى الى بيلعبوها براس واحد دى هههههههههه

بجد موضوع رائع يستحق الفوز 
الف مبروووك
يُثبت حتى اعلان نتيجة المسابقة القادمة *


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> حضارة الأنكا​
> تعد حضارة الأنكا من الحضارات القديمة التي نشأت في امريكا الجنوبيه في البيرو وتحديداً في جبال الأنديز
> وهي تعتبر من الأمور التي الحضارات التي لازال يلفها الغموض ويظهر ذالك في المباني والكتابات التي اكتشفت حيث استطاع العلماء تفسير بعضها وبعضها لم يتمكنوا من تفسيره إلى الآن تنحدر الشعوب التي كانت تنتمي لهذه الحضارة من اصل اسيوي وكانوا يعبدون الحيوانات والنجوم والشمس والقمر من العادات الغريبه لدى هذه الشعوب أنه عندما يحس شخص الأنكا بدنو الأجل يجهز بصورة خاصة في عادات تسمى في مجملها «الشامان» يعرف الشخص على مكان دفنه والأغراض التي ستكون معه وكيفية تحنيطه مؤقتا وكيفية العودة للحياة بعد الموت وهم يؤمنون ضمن الخرافات السائدة عندهم أن للإنسان ثلاثة أيام فقط يقضيها ميتا ثم من بعدها يعود للحياة في صورة شخص آخر كان من اهم يميز هذه الحضارة هي الأهرانات المدرجة التي كانت تستخدم لتقدم القرابين البشرية لشمس التي كانت تمثل الألهة الأولى لديهم عموما هذه مجموعه من الصور ....
> 
> ...



جميله جدااا المعلومه دى شكرااا على الموضوع و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك:36_3_21::36_3_22::Sending_Love::Red_Flying_Heart:


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2009)

dodo jo jo




​


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2009)

*يُفك من التثبيت
شكرا *


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراً​


----------

